# General > Technical Support >  Transfer of images from laptop to SD card

## neepnipper

I want to transfer photos from my laptop to an SD card to use in a digital photo frame, is the best way to do this with a memory card reader?

----------


## shazzap

> I want to transfer photos from my laptop to an SD card to use in a digital photo frame, is the best way to do this with a memory card reader?


 
I just put my SD card into my laptop.
Go to my photos/music etc.
Right click on the photo/music i want then send to what ever i want to send it to.
In your case the SD card.

----------


## neepnipper

That's what I thought but I don't seem to have anywhere to put an SD card on my laptop.

----------


## Ricco

You will need a card reader then.  They are quite cheap nowadays.

----------


## Aaldtimer

Use your camera in place of a card reader. :Wink:

----------


## Ricco

> Use your camera in place of a card reader.


Using the link cable?

----------


## neepnipper

> Use your camera in place of a card reader.


How do you do that? Sorry, not very technically minded!

----------


## dx100uk

prob has a little mini usb socket on the side
plug a lead in that , then in a usb port on the pc

turn on the camera and windows should do the rest.

dx

----------


## neepnipper

Ok, so have now got a memory card reader and a new SD card inserted in to it. Have plugged it in and it said on my screen it was adding it (you know what I mean!), what now? How do I get the photos from my laptop on to the SD card in the memory card reader?

----------


## M R

Goto my computer,   it will show up as a memory card or portable device.  You can copy & paste or drag and drop the files on to your pc from there.

----------

